

Amazon Aurora – MySQL-Compatible Database Engine for Amazon RDS - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/highly-scalable-mysql-compat-rds-db-engine/

======
patman81
Seems like with Aurora we can have one central MySQL compatible database for
persistent storage and multiple EC2 instances in regions around the world as
App Servers for low latency. That's super promising.

I wasn't able to setup pure MySQL RDS over multiple regions.

~~~
ihsw
It's region-specific -- it spans across availability zones, not regions.

